# AG DOLL PHOTOS - HANDOUT #3



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Photo 1: Once again used Easter pastel yarn, from Herrscheners. This yarn is very soft, and has metallic threads throughout, which makes the garment sparkle!
Photo 2: The blue jumpsuit is made with the Easter yarn, trimmed in pink - it sparkles. The hat and purse are made with pink long-strand eyelash - one of my favorite hats!
Photo 3: This was made from the bottom-up, started to be a dress, but I got bored and turned it into a sleeveless top with a "Chevron" design. Added green sparkle pants (Vanna's glamour in Emerald). Made the hat with a strand of white and green held together for the brim, then solid green for the crown.
Photo 4: Started the top with the "Honey Dew" colored yarn. However, discovered it was 50% cotton and 50% acrylic and I knew it wouldn't stretch over her head. The yarn was stiff, like making a dishcloth! So---ripped it out--- and began again with a white terry cloth yarn for the top with a wide pleated skirt. Made the hat and purse with "Honey Dew", and added big white pom pom yarn (also from Herrscheners).


----------



## meme173 (May 23, 2011)

you've done it once again. very pretty. wish my work would come out as good as your's. please send me the AG #4 patterns. thanks Donna


----------



## meme173 (May 23, 2011)

i also need the # 3 patterns, please. thank you Donna


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just love your outfits, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely outfits


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

again beautiful.


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

Is it to late to get the patterns that you have shared? I would like to have the 4 of them. I have 5 granddaughters and they all have America Girl dolls. Thank you they are so pretty. O.O.


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

It is O.O. again. If it is not possible to have all of the patterns,please send me what you can. Thank you, Olive


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Ladyfingers they are beautiful as usual thanks for sharing and thanks for the handout. Glenda


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Olive: Send me an e-mail to: [email protected] and I'll reply via e-mail with all three handouts.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Once again you have come up with more absolutely delightful designs, I love them all. Leonora.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Please e-mail hand-out patterns. I would like to make these for my grand-daughter. Thank you. 
[email protected]


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Those are beautiful Elaine. I tend to search for your pictures every day. I have the first two hand outs, but would love #3 and #4 if you have that too. I have been using #1 & 2 for my granddaughter. She is loving them. Now I am storing them up for her birthday. Will she ever be suprised. I also have a great niece that I am planning to knit for her doll. I think that I still have your old email. I will try that so you can just hit reply. Thanks so much Elaine for all your hard work. You are such an inspiration. We all appreciate it so much.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sending me the patterns! You do beautiful work!


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Please add my name to the list for this handout..... I just
love the things that you make and so do my granddaughters.
[email protected]


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

The outfits are very beautiful please send me the handout for 3 and 4 thank you very much My address is [email protected] Thank you very much


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks so much for your handout 3 and these are beautiful! I have now finished 4 sweaters, 2 skirts, 2 bathing suits, 2 hats and 2 handbags- for my nieces. I'd like to take a break and knit on something for me, but they keep seeing your wonderful pictures and want more!! you are a very talented lady. Thanks so much.


----------



## jeco36 (Feb 9, 2011)

Love your beautiful outfits. Would love all 4 patterns. Thank you so much. j[email protected]


----------



## Vicky1946 (Jun 15, 2011)

Please add me to the list of handouts. Can you please e-mail me the number one pattern.
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, 
I just love the pictures, thanks for all your help. My favorite stoe in Costa Mesa is relocating just a couple of miles further down on 17th St (in Costa Mesa/Newport Beach) and might have a sale. Have you heard of the Sheared Sheep? Very nice ladies and very helpful. thanks for the free handouts.
Patocenizo
Santa Ana, Ca


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, 
I just love the pictures, thanks for all your help. My favorite store in Costa Mesa is relocating just a couple of miles further down on 17th St (in Costa Mesa/Newport Beach) and might have a sale. Have you heard of the Sheared Sheep? Very nice ladies and very helpful. thanks for the free handouts.
Patocenizo
Santa Ana, Ca


----------



## MUMMUMJOE (Jun 17, 2011)

PLEASE SEND ME THE HANDOUT FOR THESE OUTFITS.MY NEICES WILL LOVE THEM THANKS


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

These are so cute-- I especially love the Easter striped dress!! I'll have to get busy and make something!! I have your paterns 1-3 now, and I thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Joyce Thode (May 10, 2011)

I would love to have the AG patterns #4. They will suit my gr. granddaughter just fine. [email protected]


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Once again you have so much talent and you outshine us all. Thanks again for all the handouts!!!!!
Lori


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think i will ever get anything else knitted I love what you have done with the american girl doll clothes People at my knitting class were making fun of me this week because I mostly knitted panties to go with the dresses I have made Now I am working on a sweater and cap set no panties needed I would love to have this set of patterns could you please send them to me You do such a great job I for one really appreciate all the work you have put into this project Thank you margaret


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

You must be going crazy with requests for your handouts, but can you include me on the list, please. What can I do for you in return for being so kind?
[email protected]


----------



## barbara schiller (May 12, 2011)

Oh how I love all your Ag outfits-------I am just a very simple knitter so am quite envious ---Do you ever sell your lovely outfits--I have an Indian adopted9 yr old granddaughter who loves AG dolls and has one plus Addy.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

All of your clothes are gorgeous but my fav is the first dress! Love the colors and design. You always do such lovely work!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic work! Please send handout 3 to [email protected] so much


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Once again AMAZING I don`t know how you do it I`m still working on the same baby ensemble (had quite a time getting more yarn to finish the blanket that is taking forever) Can`t wait to start on these outfits Hope I`m still on your mail list. Happy knitting Norah

norahledermann"hotmail.com


----------



## knittoday (May 10, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns to #3 and 4. Just love your work. Thankyou. [email protected]


----------



## knittoday (May 10, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns to #3 and 4. Just love your work. Thankyou. [email protected]


----------



## knittoday (May 10, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns to #3 and 4. Just love your work. Thankyou. [email protected]


----------



## meemaknits (Jul 13, 2011)

These are absolutely wonderful patterns! Do you share? If so, I would love to have them. I have 3 grandaughterswho have AG dolls; number 4 grand is soon to follow with one of her own. I have not seen anything as cute as yours

Thanks.
Carol


----------



## Grannie B (Jul 13, 2011)

These doll clothes are wonderful! If you are able, I would love to have pattern instructions or the source where I can purchase them. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## nannybarb (Jul 13, 2011)

Please send me the patterns for Handout 3-these are absolutely beautiful

Thank you


Barb
[email protected]


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

You do great work. I would like all four handouts to [email protected] Thank you


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Lady..those are beautiful ..as always.


----------



## Darlener (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to have all the patterns, if you have the time to send. I sure would appreciate it. They are just beautiful.

[email protected]


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Photo 1: Once again used Easter pastel yarn, from Herrscheners. This yarn is very soft, and has metallic threads throughout, which makes the garment sparkle!
> Photo 2: The blue jumpsuit is made with the Easter yarn, trimmed in pink - it sparkles. The hat and purse are made with pink long-strand eyelash - one of my favorite hats!
> Photo 3: This was made from the bottom-up, started to be a dress, but I got bored and turned it into a sleeveless top with a "Chevron" design. Added green sparkle pants (Vanna's glamour in Emerald). Made the hat with a strand of white and green held together for the brim, then solid green for the crown.
> Photo 4: Started the top with the "Honey Dew" colored yarn. However, discovered it was 50% cotton and 50% acrylic and I knew it wouldn't stretch over her head. The yarn was stiff, like making a dishcloth! So---ripped it out--- and began again with a white terry cloth yarn for the top with a wide pleated skirt. Made the hat and purse with "Honey Dew", and added big white pom pom yarn (also from Herrscheners).


I don't usually ask for patterns, but I would love to have your AG doll patterns please. [email protected] If there is anything I can do for you, do not hestitae to ask. Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## CurleyQ (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, wow, wonderful!!!
Please send along the pattern for #1 dress/hat.
I see you've had tons of requests to keep you busy!
Thanks so much.
Diane
[email protected]


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Received my handouts! Thank you SO much! You rock!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Have one granddaughter and one "niece by friendship" and I can't get your patterns made quickly enough to match their requests - they are both very polite.
If you have time to share these patterns, I'll be off to get the right yarns.
Thanks


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love these handouts also, my email is [email protected] Thank you in advance.


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful outfits. Would you be able to send me the patterns for photos 1, 3 and 4. Thank you.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I am amazed. These are all great!


----------



## westies (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Love the your work. It's really great.

Would love to have patterns for the clothes in your pictures. Am working on granddaughters Holiday gifts.
[email protected]
Thanks.
westies


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are beautiful. Just joined this site so have missed your other three. Is it possible to get the patterns?


----------



## radiator (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Buxton,Maine and saw your patterns on July 13th newsletter. I would love to have the patterns for the four outfits you posted that day. I haven't seen any of your work before and my granddaughters would love the outfits for their dolls. My e-mail is [email protected] Looking forward to hearing from you soon. thanks in advance, donna


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You can get free knitted patterns for the AG on the internet. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/dollsag.htm


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Oh how darling these are!!! I love ALL of them!!! Nicely done!!! Thank you for sharing your lovely creations!!!


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

MICKMAR said:


> I don't think i will ever get anything else knitted I love what you have done with the american girl doll clothes People at my knitting class were making fun of me this week because I mostly knitted panties to go with the dresses I have made Now I am working on a sweater and cap set no panties needed I would love to have this set of patterns could you please send them to me You do such a great job I for one really appreciate all the work you have put into this project Thank you margaret


I realized that I did not put an email address on my reques t my email is [email protected] I thought that when I send you a message on the knitting paradise thing that you automatically get the other persons email


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

How pretty. Would love the hand outs please. I have some dols to dress for my granddaughters, they will love these clothes. Thank you for sharing.  

Pam


----------



## nkrumme (May 7, 2011)

Great work. Keep me on your list please, [email protected] from Indiana.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Please add me to your list for all the hand outs. Everytime I see your AG pictures I can't believe how beautiful they are. I have plenty of time my Grand Daughter is only a year and a half to get some knitted up. Thanks Elaine

[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

NJgardengal: Send me an e-mail to: [email protected] and I'll send you a "Reply" e-mail with the handout ASAP.

Butterflies and Flowers: Send me an e-mail and I'll send you a "Reply" e-mail with the handouts.

MICKMAR: Need your e-mail address to forward the handout.

Meemaknits: Need an e-mail address to send the handouts.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Elaine,

Thanks so much for all the work you do and sharing your patterns with us. You are a gem.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Please send me an e-mail to: [email protected]
I'll send you a "Reply" e-mail with the handouts ASAP.


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't forget me with the handouts I truly love your work It is so beautiful and i would love to make them patterns thank you so very very much. Jean send to [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Patriciamb: Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you a "Reply" e-mail with the handouts ASAP.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Jaml: Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you a "Reply" e-mail with the handouts ASAP.


----------



## kdlou (Jun 12, 2011)

These are very cute. You did a great job. I would line the patterns.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

KDLOU:

Send me an e-mail to : [email protected]

I'll send you a "Reply" e-mail with the handouts ASAP.


----------



## Dotty (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Elaine I to would love #3 & #4 I have done so much with your 1st handouts they are wonderful & its so kind of you to share [email protected]


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear Elaine, Please add me to the list for handout # 4. I have already sent you an email asking for the first three handouts. Thank you very much for doing this.
Karen


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a reminder to you all - there is no Handout #4 - yet.
I just completed #3 and e-mailed it out to almost 400 knitters on this forum - no one else has these patterns.

I had quite a few e-mails bounced back as undelivered, so if you didn't receive Handout #3 - shoot me an e-mail to:
[email protected]
I'll send the handout ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Jean (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Elaine,
For sharing your patterns like I said before your patterns are Beautiful Thank you very very much Jean


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the outfits are beautiful.

I have been thinking about getting a doll so that I can make doll clothes. Is the American girl sold in stores or do I have to order it on line.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I think Michael's craft store has AG clone dolls and some accessories. I bought my clone doll on-line.

Mary Maxim sells clone dolls in blonde and brunette for approx. $18.
Annie's Attic has AG clones in blonde, brunette, and redhead for approx. $21.

Check out their catalog on line.


----------



## sgmaddox (Jan 25, 2011)

Could you possibly send me some of your patterns so I can make them for my 3 granddaughters. Your work is beautiful. [email protected] 
Thank you so very much in advance!


----------



## harrietschipper (Jun 17, 2011)

They are so beautiful! I received the other handouts but do not have #3. I would really love to have it. My niece loves the clothes I make from the patterns.
Thank you! You are talented!
Harriet


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Radiator: I tried to e-mail the handouts to you - double-check your e-mail address is it "mail.com"? or gmail.com?

Go to top of page - in the middle - click on "Search", type Ladyfingers or American Girl Doll Clothes or AG Doll Clothes. A long list of photos will be available; mine (Ladyfingers) and some AG doll clothes knit by others on this forum.

Quite a few knitters have informed me they prepared a 3-ring binder, copied the AG photos plus all three handouts and are now trying to match the photos to the patterns - quite an undertaking!


----------



## Cherokee80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please add my email to your list as I have twin granddaughters who father is in the service. Father is gone alot as he does heavy equipment. Built roads for airplanes in the desert. Their dolls are their companions . Thanks 
[email protected] I would like all 4.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I think Michael's craft store has AG clone dolls and some accessories. I bought my clone doll on-line.
> 
> Mary Maxim sells clone dolls in blonde and brunette for approx. $18.
> Annie's Attic has AG clones in blonde, brunette, and redhead for approx. $21.
> ...


I have gotten the clones from Target, Walmart and Toys R Us. I have given them to my granddaughters to teach them how to care and properly dress an AG doll before I get them the real thing when they are old enough. I also use them for my models and sometimes dress one for charity auctions. The child gets the doll and outfits. At the moment my granddaughter is here and is using a clone from Target and my box of left over material scraps to sew. It keeps her busy for hours.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I think Michael's craft store has AG clone dolls and some accessories. I bought my clone doll on-line.
> 
> Mary Maxim sells clone dolls in blonde and brunette for approx. $18.
> Annie's Attic has AG clones in blonde, brunette, and redhead for approx. $21.
> ...


Thank you for the information


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns I recieved today. They are awesome. I really like these too especially the dress in the first picture Could I also have handout 4 thanks so much for sharing. Jeanne [email protected]


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

All of them are really cute, so you use patterns or not?
Keep knitting


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

are the patterns for these outfits available. i have a new great granddaughter whose going to get an american girl doll when shes old enough so id like to start collecting patterns and making outfits thanks for your help.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Sistertwo and Cheryl:

Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you all three handouts ASAP. Thanks.

Have e-mailed over 500 of these handouts to knitters on this forum - so far - with requests still coming in!!!!!!

If you want to see all the AG doll outfits, after you log in, go to the top of the page, in the middle, click on "Search", then type Ladyfingers. A long list of my photo postings will open. Just click on the ones in the "Pictures" section and you will be up-to-date on all the AG doll photos. Then you can match the outfits with some of the patterns in the handouts - after you send me an e-mail.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My goodness... Another great set. Love the fur hat and purse. I also love the green outfit. I haven't used Vanna's sparkly yarn, but I will now. It really turned out great. Those pants need a white "fluffy" long sleeved top to make a great Christmas outfit....maybe a red muff. What great fun you must have coming up with all the different styles. Love to see yor pictures. You sure are a busy lady. Terrific, as always.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

You are amazing. I just love seeing your work. I think that I already have Handout #3 from you, but if I don't Iwill email you for it.


----------



## Anne Marie (May 9, 2011)

Elaine, AG#4 is stunning, I would love to receive all of #4 also.

[email protected]


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am knitting a really cute outfit for a doll using Elaine's patterns. I have the top almost done, it is in bright yellow, hot pink and bright green. I have the pants to go next. I can hardly wait to finish it. I am using plastic canvas to make her shoes to go with the outfit. I will try to get it on here when I am done. Thanks Elaine for your patterns and tips. I know we all appreciate all you do for us.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi! I've been "out of commission" the last few days - caught my slipper on an edge of the carpet and went " a-- over tea kettle".....now have two badly bruised knees, a scraped elbow, a tiny fracture in my right big toe, and all my degenerative arthritic bones are "screaming" at me! Can't get around very well these days.

Anyway, I played around with some Canon Super Soft yarn, in "Tapioca" color (cream white) and came up with a one piece jumpsuit with a big cowl fold-down collar. I ordered some tiny multi-colored bells from the Oriental Trading catalog and knit them around the edge of the cowl collar. Made two red stripes at the waist, and 3 red stripes near the bottom of each pant leg. Made a cap with a big turned-up brim, also trimmed with the tiny bells, and completed the outfit with a purse with bells all around the open edge. It came out really cute! Haven't taken a photo yet, maybe in a few more days when I can hobble around better......

P.S. Go to Oriental trading.com it's a wonderful catalog of very inexpensive crafty items, party favors and decorations, and Halloween trinkets (I purchase goodies every year from this catalog - the kids really enjoy getting the bracelets or necklaces that light up!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Hi! I've been "out of commission" the last few days - caught my slipper on an edge of the carpet and went " a-- over tea kettle".....now have two badly bruised knees, a scraped elbow, a tiny fracture in my right big toe, and all my degenerative arthritic bones are "screaming" at me! Can't get around very well these days.
> 
> Anyway, I played around with some Canon Super Soft yarn, in "Tapioca" color (cream white) and came up with a one piece jumpsuit with a big cowl fold-down collar. I ordered some tiny multi-colored bells from the Oriental Trading catalog and knit them around the edge of the cowl collar. Made two red stripes at the waist, and 3 red stripes near the bottom of each pant leg. Made a cap with a big turned-up brim, also trimmed with the tiny bells, and completed the outfit with a purse with bells all around the open edge. It came out really cute! Haven't taken a photo yet, maybe in a few more days when I can hobble around better......
> 
> P.S. Go to Oriental trading.com it's a wonderful catalog of very inexpensive crafty items, party favors and decorations, and Halloween trinkets (I purchase goodies every year from this catalog - the kids really enjoy getting the bracelets or necklaces that light up!


Hope you are feeling better soon. That outfit sounds darling. I am glad you didn't can still use your hands. It would be a bummer if you couldn't use your hands to knit. We love you
Hugs
Judy


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry about your misshap.I damaged my big toe and it played havock with walking but felt relieved that I could still knit.


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope you are better soon, this aging stuff is for the birds!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry about your fall. Glad you can still use your hands. These "golden years" aren't so golden as my father would say. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cherokee80 (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry I am in a soft boot now because of clusmy, it is hot and heavy but hopefully more time to sit and knit I agree with ladybug "for the birds"


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Hi! I've been "out of commission" the last few days - caught my slipper on an edge of the carpet and went " a-- over tea kettle".....now have two badly bruised knees, a scraped elbow, a tiny fracture in my right big toe, and all my degenerative arthritic bones are "screaming" at me! Can't get around very well these days.
> 
> Anyway, I played around with some Canon Super Soft yarn, in "Tapioca" color (cream white) and came up with a one piece jumpsuit with a big cowl fold-down collar. I ordered some tiny multi-colored bells from the Oriental Trading catalog and knit them around the edge of the cowl collar. Made two red stripes at the waist, and 3 red stripes near the bottom of each pant leg. Made a cap with a big turned-up brim, also trimmed with the tiny bells, and completed the outfit with a purse with bells all around the open edge. It came out really cute! Haven't taken a photo yet, maybe in a few more days when I can hobble around better......
> 
> P.S. Go to Oriental trading.com it's a wonderful catalog of very inexpensive crafty items, party favors and decorations, and Halloween trinkets (I purchase goodies every year from this catalog - the kids really enjoy getting the bracelets or necklaces that light up!


Ouch!!! Hope you are soon better. xx


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and loving all the great ideas and information. Would also love the patterns to these great outfits. I have 4 granddaughters and I'm sure they would absolutely love these for their collection. thanks


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

gramma jo

if you know a great gramma cheryl, then she really enjoyed hearing about the outfit. email her more about it! also who is this wondeful elaine that has american girl patterns. im sure we would all like to know about her .


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Cheryl,

This is the site that I have told you about. Elaine is the brilliant one that designs all these patterns and shares them with all of us. I am having more fun knitting her patterns. If you want to see the clothes she designs go to Search above on this page. Then put in Ladyfingers when you get there. Yes Elaine is a wonderfun woman. I am so sorry that she fell and got hurt. Elaine this is for you, I hope your hurts will feel better fast and that you will be back to normal soon.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and loving all the great ideas and information. Would also love the patterns to these great outfits. I have 4 granddaughters and I'm sure they would absolutely love these for their collection. thanks


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and loving all the great ideas and information. Would also love the patterns to these great outfits. I have 4 granddaughters and I'm sure they would absolutely love these for their collection. thanks


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Photo 1: Once again used Easter pastel yarn, from Herrscheners. This yarn is very soft, and has metallic threads throughout, which makes the garment sparkle!
> Photo 2: The blue jumpsuit is made with the Easter yarn, trimmed in pink - it sparkles. The hat and purse are made with pink long-strand eyelash - one of my favorite hats!
> Photo 3: This was made from the bottom-up, started to be a dress, but I got bored and turned it into a sleeveless top with a "Chevron" design. Added green sparkle pants (Vanna's glamour in Emerald). Made the hat with a strand of white and green held together for the brim, then solid green for the crown.
> Photo 4: Started the top with the "Honey Dew" colored yarn. However, discovered it was 50% cotton and 50% acrylic and I knew it wouldn't stretch over her head. The yarn was stiff, like making a dishcloth! So---ripped it out--- and began again with a white terry cloth yarn for the top with a wide pleated skirt. Made the hat and purse with "Honey Dew", and added big white pom pom yarn (also from Herrscheners).


I'm new to the forum and loving all the great ideas and information. Would also love the patterns to these great outfits. I have 4 granddaughters and I'm sure they would absolutely love these for their collection. thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Newcomers to this knitting forum.....
Send me an e-mail to: [email protected] I'll e-mail a "Reply" to you with all the handouts. Many knitters on this forum are putting together a 3-ring binder with copies of all the AG doll photos and all three handouts - in clear plastic sheet protectors. They'll last forever!

So far, I've e-mailed over 500 copies of the latest handout, with more requests coming in all the time - where are all these new people coming from?????? I think it's great!

Don't forget to send me an e-mail and I'll send the handouts ASAP. 

Thanks for all your get well wishes - I really appreciate hearing from you. 

Just finished a one-piece jumpsuit using Caron Super Soft in "Tapioca" (creamy white). I made a big fold-down cowl collar and ordered tiny multi-colored bells which I knit onto the edge of the collar. Also made a cap with turned up brim, also edged with the tiny bells, and finished the outfit with a purse trimmed with the bells all around the open edge. It came out really cute! Haven't taken a photo yet, but will get to it when I'm navigating around a little better.

I ordered the tiny bells from the Oriental Trading catalog online. I have purchased from this catalog many times, mostly for tiny favors for the "Trick or Treat" bags I hand out to the neighborhood kids - approx. 65-75 kids, all ages, from infants to teenagers.
This catalog has craft items, party decorations, candy items, and holiday theme goodies - all very inexpensive thank goodness, since I have to buy at least 75 of everything I select each year.

I also bought a bag of plastic stars in red, white and blue. I will probably make another patriotic dress in three full tiers, each tier trimmed with red or white or blue stars. Can't wait to get started with this project!


----------



## Cherokee80 (Feb 20, 2011)

would you please send me the 4 handouts at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Memere3 (May 10, 2011)

Me too. I'm loving all the paterns. Please send hand out #3 or #4.

[email protected]

Thanks so much


----------



## Cherokee80 (Feb 20, 2011)

I received handout 1,2,3, and can hardly wait to start, they will be for my great granddaughters who are twins, their birthday is in October so have to really get goind. thanks again .


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love your doll outfits.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I would be so greatful if you would send me any handouts for AG that you have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't forget to send me an e-mail to: [email protected]
I'll forward the handouts to you ASAP - it's faster this way.

I mentioned above that I had some plastic "bead" stars and would probably make another patriotic dress.......well, I changed my mind (creative juices took off in another direction) and made a cheerleader outfit with red mohair sweater, silver/white short eyelash "sparkle" shorts, red boots and cap. Added multi-blue pom-poms for her hands and another smaller pom-pom for her cap. Used 3 white stars on the front of her sweater and one star at the top of each red boot. I named this outfit "All-Star Cheerleader". Will be downloading more photos in a few days.


----------



## Cherokee80 (Feb 20, 2011)

could I get hand out #4 thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no handout #4 yet. I haven't even thought about putting together #4, so I can't understand who everyone thinks there is a #4 - you aren't the only one who has requested this next handout. If there is a #4 in the future, you are all on my e-mail "Contact List", so will automatically receive it - when I get around to it.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been knitting doll outfits by Elaine's handouts and received blue ribbons on the two that I entered in our county fair. I got many compliments on them, but Elaine deserves the real honor for the instructions. Thanks Elaine. If I can figure out how to get the pictures in here to show maybe you'll see them.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Way to go, Grandma Jo!

Can you tell us what two outfits you made that won you the coveted blue ribbons? What colors? 

I would love to know which two patterns you submitted for the judging at the county fair. I'm so proud and excited for you!


----------



## widelo123 (May 15, 2011)

Just saw these pictures of the doll clothes. They are really beautiful. Could you send me any handouts that you may have. Would love to do these for my grand and great-granddaughters. Thank you, Shirley [email protected]


----------



## karen2 (Feb 10, 2011)

I too would like a copy of these patterns..Thanks ! [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandma Jo: Thanks for your e-mail with the two photos of your Blue Ribbon winning AG doll clothes. The red, white and blue patriotic dress is really cute. I liked your color choices for the second photo with the tunic and pants. 

Hope I didn't confuse you too much while trying to explain how to post your photos on this forum.

Congrats on your Blue Ribbons!!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, I am going to try to send two pictures. The pictures are of two doll outfits that I knitted by using Elaine's Handouts. I had so much fun doing them and got a blue ribbon on both of them at our county fair.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Okay, I am going to try to send two pictures. The pictures are of two doll outfits that I knitted by using Elaine's Handouts. I had so much fun doing them and got a blue ribbon on both of them at our county fair.


----------



## barnon57 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi I have 1 and 2 handout would you please send me number 3 and 4 [email protected] love your patterns Thank you














2


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

So far I have just goofed up trying to get the two pictures of the outfits I knitted off of Elaine's handouts. I am going to try again. Hope this works. Please forgive me if I goof again.

The first picture is a navy blue dress with red and white trim. I used Lion Brand Glamour for this one.

The second picture is a tunic top and capri pants done in Red Heart Designer Sport that I really enjoyed working with.

I am a little embarassed at not knowing more about how to do this.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Way to go - Grandma Jo!!!!!

The photos look great - see how easy it was - now get busy and knit something else so you can post another picture.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh Elaine, you crack me up! I do have a long dress about done, but don't know if I like it or not. Guess I'll have to finish it to find out. Are you back to normal from your fall? You sound back to normal?????


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes! I'm back to my fiesty old self again....still busy sending out e-mails of various handouts. A few of the knitters had some computer crashes/glitches and lost all their "stuff", so I've been sending additional copies to them. Also, there are so many new knitters on this forum who are wondering "who is that Elaine we hear so much about?"....they also want copies of the handouts. I've told them to click on "Search", type in Ladyfingers and check out all the topics and photos I've submitted - it goes through about 17-18 pages.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> So far I have just goofed up trying to get the two pictures of the outfits I knitted off of Elaine's handouts. I am going to try again. Hope this works. Please forgive me if I goof again.
> 
> The first picture is a navy blue dress with red and white trim. I used Lion Brand Glamour for this one.
> 
> ...


The outfits are darling. I also still do not know how to do pictures. My daughter did one of her girls in matching sweaters for me (she has the girls, the sweaters and the pictures). Sometime she is going to do the one I did of her older daughter in an intarsia sweater with horses on the front. I like the way it turned out. I know, I need to learn to do it myself, someday.


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

such lovely clothes I love your colours chosen.well done


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

They are great, nice job!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Let's get some activity going on this site again. Haven't heard anything about doll clothes in a while. I have got to tell all of you that I ordered a book on http://www.cutratecrafts.com that I think will be wonderful for getting stitches for knitted doll clothes. I just got it in the mail today. I am so excited. It is a Potter Craft book called "400 Knitting Stitches. It says that it is a Complete Dictionary of Essential Stitch Patterns. I have looked at some of the patterns and found several for doll skirts, etc. Very fast service on shipping. Just though some of you might be interested.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Let's get some activity going on this site again. Haven't heard anything about doll clothes in a while. I have got to tell all of you that I ordered a book on http://www.cutratecrafts.com that I think will be wonderful for getting stitches for knitted doll clothes. I just got it in the mail today. I am so excited. It is a Potter Craft book called "400 Knitting Stitches. It says that it is a Complete Dictionary of Essential Stitch Patterns. I have looked at some of the patterns and found several for doll skirts, etc. Very fast service on shipping. Just though some of you might be interested.


Hi Grandma, I just ordered the knitting book you told us you had purchased. It cost me almost $28.00 including shipping. I can hardly wait to get it. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dorothy,

Seems kind of slow getting this going again. Maybe the gals aren't off work yet or something. I always enjoy the doll site. Have you tried any of Elaine's handouts yet? I was having so much fun knitting doll clothes, then I had to have a surgery on a cyst that I had on my right wrist. It just was causing me so much pain through my wrist and hand that I had to have it done. I had the huge bandage taken off today and the stitches removed. I am now wearing a wrist brace and can do a little more but is really restrictive. I have knit a couple of rows, need to put it down quite often. Glad you ordered the book, it really has some neat stitches in it. Hope you get yours as fast as I did mine. I think the shipping was more expensive for you though. Anyway I can hardly wait to try some of the stitch patterns. Looks fun.

Joene Rahn


----------



## Debsmaree (Apr 15, 2011)

would really like a copy of all your wonderful knitting patterns for the ag doll. I


----------



## Debsmaree (Apr 15, 2011)

Would really like the patterns for your latest ag doll handout #3. Your work is really wonderful. Please send to [email protected] Thanks in advance, Debbie.


----------



## radiator (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi from Me, looking fr AG doll patterns in knitting, can someone help me, please. :roll:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

You can go to the top of this page and type in ladyfingers, you will see the work she does (beautiful work). Then you can PM her, she will send you out her hand outs.


----------



## nannybarb (Jul 13, 2011)

I love all your work. Please send me your handouts 1-2-3 and 4. Is there a way to pay you for this? Am not sure how this works but would appreciate receiving these patterns . Have searched the sites listed but cannot locate any of these. I thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Nannybarb:

Send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you the AG doll handouts ASAP.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Great work! You're giving me some new ideas! Thanks :-D


----------



## graybird21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Please email these hand outs they are lovely.
thank You
[email protected]


----------



## fairknitter (Oct 23, 2011)

I love how your models stand in front of your computer screen with their different backgrounds. Great job. This must be American Girl doll patterns? I have done some Barbie doll clothes for granddaughter. Barbie seems to be fading into the sunset and being replaced by American Girl. Oh well..
Oh, I see, lol, AG stands for American Girl. Doo-dah me.


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

I would appreciate you sending me the #4 patterns.my address: [email protected]


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you meant to send this to Ladyfingers


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Your outfits are so pretty. Please send me handout #4. My address: [email protected]


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, I slipped up!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

p;ease add my name to the gandouts you have. they are great. [email protected]


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Love you AG clothes. Could you please send me handout #3 and #4. Thank You so much. Viv [email protected]


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are a few of her patterns in pdf format.


Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I Like the Black and White one.
and the Jumper one 


Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Folks...Please don't post your email in this type of forum.
Instead send her a private message.

Click on her name, it will open a new page. Then click send PM, fill in the box and hit send.

There is no telling who is trolling these forums and what they will do if they find your email, example hijack that email account. It has happened to me and the only way to stop it because they somehow knew each new password I tried to enter. The only resolution was to close the account for several months and then try to reopen it again..


Rhyanna
Just be safe.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a reminder: The Barbie handout is posted to this KP website with a PDF download button provided by "Daeanarah".

Go to "Search" at the top of the page, click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", and click the Search button again.
You will find all the patterns for the AG doll and Barbie with PDF Download buttons for all.

I have the e-mail addresses you all provided and will be e-mailing AG Handouts to you. Please be advised - THERE IS NO HANDOUT #4 - all the patterns that would have been included in Handout #4 have been posted individually here on this website - for INSTANT ACCESS by knitters.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine

Can I get a copy of the handout for 1-3 please, with pictures too if its possible, then I can reformat into pdf.

thanks

Rhyanna


----------



## DotFash (Oct 13, 2013)

Please send me the AG doll handouts
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## dmasciulli (Sep 16, 2014)

I just love your talent and so does my GD. she would like every one!!! lol have made a few for her and she wears them out playing. If I may ask for your #3 and #4 handout, Iknow she would love them! [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

For all of you knitters who are relatively new to this KP website......
Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "SearcH", then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", and click Search again. This will take you to a very long thread posted by one of our members - Daeanarah - who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She decided to post all of the Ladyfingers' patterns here in one location for easy access by knitters.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the long list, scroll down through over 7 pages looking for "Daeanarah" - she lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the AG doll, the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll (found in the Mary Maxim catalog) and the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll (or cradle purse doll), also found in the Mary Maxim catalog.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Elaine,
I am so glad to see a post from you again. All of us that use your doll patterns have missed you. Hope you are feeling lots better by now. You inspire us to knit your very cute doll designs. I haven't knit an outfit for awhile but will get started again.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

You are so kind to make your patterns available to all those that love their AG's!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Hi Elaine,
> I am so glad to see a post from you again. All of us that use your doll patterns have missed you. Hope you are feeling lots better by now. You inspire us to knit your very cute doll designs. I haven't knit an outfit for awhile but will get started again.


 Is there a pattern for the Barbie doll dress that is shown on the right side of the blue ribbon winners at the county fair? I think her dress is beautiful with all the different colors.


----------



## dmasciulli (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you Elaine
love them all and thanks to your beautiful work, my GD is interested in learning to knit! She is 12 yrs old and would love passing on my love of knitting.
Glad your getting back on your feet and we wish you continued good health......Debbie


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Grandma Jo! When I see your posts it's like an old friend has stopped in to chat. So nice! 

Haven't been inspired lately to create or even knit, since our weather has been so hot this summer. We don't usually have days in the mid to upper 90's that last for over a week, but we're going through this now - on and off during August and now Sept. We don't have air-conditioning, just some fans around the house. (Sorry, I do have an air-conditioner in my bedroom, but I can't stay "hiding away" in there all day......so I'm waiting, just like all of you knitters on this KP website, for inspiration to hit once again and I'm back to creating and writing new patterns. Maybe I just "burned out" those creative juices and have to wait for them to flow back in again. We'll see.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

What wonderful doll outfits. I recently bought an 18 inch doll and will soon be making clothes for her. Some knitted and some sewn...can't wait to start


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the lovely AG patterns you have created. Its so nice to hear from you.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandma Jo: No, I haven't written patterns for the two "Blue Ribbon" winners from the local county fair. As you know, I have always enjoyed knitting COLORFUL doll clothes. Years ago, so many knitted doll clothes found in various magazines and or knitting books listed the yarn requirements as "using up your stash, use any leftover yarn from slippers, sweaters, scarves, etc.".....that that just "bugged" me. Why use those drab colors for tiny doll clothes? That's why I began using very bright colors - as seen in the "Carmen Miranda" costume in the first photo above. Lime green, lemon, hot pink and dark lavender yarns were used for this outfit. I created as I went along (years and years ago!). Big, puffed sleeves (the doll's arms are bent, so it is hard to see them, but they are in the photo), then a very tight bodice down to the hipline, then flaring out into a "senorita-type" skirt - adding various stripes as I went along. This is one of my all-time favorite Barbie costumes. No pattern, sorry.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Grandma Jo: No, I haven't written patterns for the two "Blue Ribbon" winners from the local county fair. As you know, I have always enjoyed knitting COLORFUL doll clothes. Years ago, so many knitted doll clothes found in various magazines and or knitting books listed the yarn requirements as "using up your stash, use any leftover yarn from slippers, sweaters, scarves, etc.".....that that just "bugged" me. Why use those drab colors for tiny doll clothes? That's why I began using very bright colors - as seen in the "Carmen Miranda" costume in the first photo above. Lime green, lemon, hot pink and dark lavender yarns were used for this outfit. I created as I went along (years and years ago!). Big, puffed sleeves (the doll's arms are bent, so it is hard to see them, but they are in the photo), then a very tight bodice down to the hipline, then flaring out into a "senorita-type" skirt - adding various stripes as I went along. This is one of my all-time favorite Barbie costumes. No pattern, sorry.


No pattern, but Elaine I love it. I don't think I would even know how to start it. I just love your bright colors. You are so talented. You are a friend to me too.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The "Carmen Miranda" Barbie costume was knit from the top-down, so the cast on stitches is the same for all Barbie dresses, between the markers for the sleeves I increased in every stitch for 4 rows (lots of stitches in that area!)- adding in stripes as I went along. After I obtained the fullness I wanted in the sleeves, I then decreased by K2 together for enough rows to get down to the tiny number of stitches (as per the basic sleeve patterns). Then the bodice was tight, using new markers to decreased down to the waist, then increase for the hips. At this point I increased in every stitch - KNITTING ONLY HALF THE SKIRT AT ONE TIME - in order to achieve the opening down the front. I used the standard "yarn over" stitch pattern for the skirt - including stripes as I went along the rows. It was fun to knit and I couldn't wait to dress the doll when the seams were sewed. I had some plastic fruit clusters around from another project and just knit a simple basic hat, pulled the front brim up to meet the top crown of the hat, sewed this together and attached tyhe fruit in this area - for the "Carmen Miranda" effect.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you Elaine.


----------



## mommio (Oct 30, 2015)

Love these outfits, So beautiful. Please send me the patterns. My granddaughters would just love these outfits for their american dolls. Send to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

mommio said:


> Love these outfits, So beautiful. Please send me the patterns. My granddaughters would just love these outfits for their american dolls. Send to [email protected] Thanks


You can get Elaine's doll patterns by going to the top of the page and look for Search. Click on it and type in
Ladyfingers-Elaine's Doll Clothes. Then look on the page for Daeanarah and click on it. That will bring up the patterns. They are there but also other comments. You just have to scroll through and find what you want.


----------



## mommio (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful work. Can you please e-mail the handout #3 for this outfits. [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you read the previous posts you will see how to download all available knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".


----------



## mommio (Oct 30, 2015)

Please add my name to this list, too, for this handout. I love the pantsuit. [email protected]


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So sweet! Makes me wish I had a doll!


----------

